# have old morrow board, need help



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Buy new gear. Buy used modern used gear. It's not worth the effort to find bindings for that relic.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Although the old morrow boards have a special place in my heart, I agree it's time to upgrade to newer equipment. Some really good deals can be found on used (but newer) equipment that will perform better.


----------



## Tommyandamanda (Jun 19, 2011)

So is this board basically a POS now????


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Tommyandamanda said:


> So is this board basically a POS now????


Yep. Actually it's always been a POS. Morrow boards were always junk IMO. You could still ride the board but as you've seen you can't mount standard bindings on it and that makes it obsolete.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

From the pictures, it looks like those are _screw_ holes, and placement is wherever the owner needed to put a screw. Given the number of holes, I'm betting the core is pretty soggy.

Anyway, beside the point. You can get a better board on craigslist for less than $100 right now, probably _with_ bindings. Why would you put any more effort into that dinosaur?


----------



## Tommyandamanda (Jun 19, 2011)

I dont need a real expensive board. Im just getting into it, so which would be good??

Esp

Nitro

Lamar stealth

Thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My first board was a Morrow Lithium, and it was more than good enough to get me started in the sport. Be more concerned that you're getting the right type of board for what you want to do, i.e. don't get a noodle for downhill or a plank for park. If you only spend a small amount of money for your first one, then you won't feel bad about tossing it aside once you have more experience and have formed an opinion on what boards you'd like to have.


----------



## Tommyandamanda (Jun 19, 2011)

Well i got this morrow board all fixed up now, i got some replacement straps for the bindings that were on it.... 

My plan is to go to wintergreen, snowshoe, and massenuten all in virginia and west virginia this winter....

I just hope this board does work...


----------

